# Welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen das mein  Asus VG278 ....



## ThomasHAFX (6. November 2014)

Welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen das mein Asus VG278 ordenlich fürs Spielen optimiert ist. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungsberichte oder so wie ich das bei diesen Monitor richtig einstelle, hab das Problem das das Bild nicht richtig schwarz ist. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Wie hast du denn den Monitor überhaupt angeschlossen?


----------



## HollyD (6. November 2014)

Was hast du denn im OSD verfügbar?

Richtiges Schwarz kannst du nicht mit jedem Monitor erreichen.
Bei mir ist es auch nicht richtig einstellbar - aber was erwartet man von einem Billig-Monitor?
Kannst nur mit den Farben (RGB) und dem Kontrast spielen. Vielleicht hat dein Monitor auch
die "Splendid"-Einstellungen. Da einfach mal auf Landschaft oder Theater stellen.

Trace-Free zwischen 60-100; jeh nachdem wie stark Schlieren zu sehen sind.

Ansonsten: Richtingen Monitor kaufen. 


PS: Ich nutze einen Asus VE278Q und auch der weiss nicht, was richtiges Schwarz ist.
Habe auch lange versuch, den richtig einzustellen - doch leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Ähmm, der VG278 kostet 350€ nur so nebenbei.
Und wenn du wirkliches Schwarz haben willst, musst du eh VA nehmen.
Wie hast du denn deinen VE278 an deine GTX780 angeschlossen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. November 2014)

DVI.

Ich lade euch mal morgn die Einstellungen mit Bildern hoch


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

DVI ist schon mal gut.
Aber wie schon gesagt, ein richtiges Schwarz kriegst du nur mit VA hin.
Bei TN und IPS ist das immer nur Dunkelgrau.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. November 2014)

Also wenn ich mal den Plasma Fernseher über HDMI laufen lasse, ist es ein wunderbares Schwarz


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Plasma zählt nicht 
Gibt halt keine Plasma- oder OLED-Monitore, jedenfalls nicht für uns normalsterbliche.


----------

